# Introducing ourselves!



## brettandsandra (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi we are Brett and Sandra. We bought our first van in March and are loving it and trying to use it as much as possible. However, after paying £20 for one night on the Gower with no hook up, we thought "sod this for a lark" so are now keen to try wildcamping. So far we have only spent one night off site in an overnight carpark (negotiated with the owner for £5)  in Barmouth. But while saving some money we still felt like we were cheating!!. We felt even worse in the morning when we noticed the 2 vans in the sea front car park we'd noticed earlier in the day were still there. So what we would like to know is how do you get the confidence to try it? Was everyone a bit nervous to start with?. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## pokerking (Jul 22, 2010)

*You'll get used to it*

You will get used to wilding. I was paranoid at first hearing everything from farmers with shotguns to maniac burglers. After a week or so of doing it you will sleep tight too, just don't go looking for trouble when you park up, use a bit of common and don't annoy the yokles,


----------



## Captain (Jul 22, 2010)

Welcome to the site Brett & Sandra 

I think we were all abit apprehensive the first time we did it (ooh er matron).

As long as your not parked up in the middle of Beirut, or have some bored boy racers/local youth hangin' around, you should be OK.

If your vehicle is taxed, insured and tested, it has every right to be parked up somewhere. 


Regards Captain


----------



## maingate (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi and welcome,

Avoid car parks with burnt rubber marks (boy racers). If it is full of rubbish like McDonalds bags and beer cans, avoid that as well. If you see other motorhomes parked up, go and have a chat. People are usually friendly and helpful.

Why not Google Earth an area you fancy, check out the pubs in the villages to see if their car park is suitable, find the name of the pub and ring them up. Ask them if you can stay over in return for a night in their pub. It works for me.

Everyone is a bit nervous at first but it soon passes. I have stopped taking the shotgun now.


----------



## brettandsandra (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the encouraging comments. I guess it's something that gets easier the more you do it!. We've just downloaded the maps off the site so I think we'll try somewhere this coming week around the Burry Port, Pembrey area.


----------



## Firefox (Jul 22, 2010)

Welcome 

Just go for it. The worst you can do is get moved on but that rarely happens. Even ranger types will turn a blind eye if you are polite and you make it clear you are not there for the duration. But if out in the country avoid obstructing field access ways. They are plentiful and tempting but the local farmer may well turn up at 4.00am in the morning with his tractor 

The easiest places I find are urban areas and quiet roads near parks in suburbs. Not exactly "wild" as in rural but can still be very quiet and plenty of hardstanding away from traffic.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 22, 2010)

hi and welcome .you soon get the feelfor it. you will be amazed where you can stop. supermarket car parks .leisure centers .trainstations .indusrtil estates even by the roadside on housing estates. but its nice to get away from it all as well. if you see a pull in and it looks like it shouldnt annoy anyone stay. not too long as in days but make a note for next time. always try to remember where you saw the last good place then if you are told to move you go back to the place you saw. never try to find a place at night .its near impossible. unless you know it. keep looking and try try try . you will find it a good life.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Brett and Sandra and welcome to the site - sorry can't help with sites in your area but if ever you come to the the Isle of Lewis in the Western Isles send me a PM or message on this site and I will help you out - you can even use our driveway if you wish for £000.00 take care and enjoy.

GD


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 22, 2010)

brettandsandra said:


> ... We've just downloaded the maps off the site so I think we'll try somewhere this coming week around the Burry Port, Pembrey area.



Well done!

This will allow you to find places much more easily, and give you pointers for future suitable places 

Please keep us posted with any new spots you find, and updates on the existing ones.

Many thanks

Chris


----------



## brettandsandra (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the offer of the driveway Guersey Donkey, we might take you up on that as we are hoping to spend a few weeks touring Scotland later this year and if you're ever down in the Brecon Beacons we have a large parking area on our smallholding that we're happy for members to overnight on! Although new to wildcamping we have noticed a car parking area right by our farm (on the A4069 at Brynaman) is often used by continental lorry drivers and the odd motorhome for the occasional night. Having lived here for almost ten years I can honestly say I see a National Parks Ranger about twice a year and I've never seen one at night


----------



## barryd (Jul 22, 2010)

Loads of info on here for spots to wild!

Personally Im quite choosy where I wild camp.  I love to be out in the wilds and away from it all so wild camping suits us as these kind of places ofen have good wild spots where you are not disturbed.  I live in the North Yorkshire dales and there are tons of safe and nice places up here and the lakes is only a 50 min drive for me and despite what you may here there are plenty of places to wild there as well.  Once your into Scotland it changes completely and its the only way to go.

You have to remember if it doesnt feel right then it isnt right so move on.  After all your supposed to be enjoying it and if you cant  relax then whats the point. 

Its worth being in the Caravan Club or the C&CC so you can use their CL's (5 van sites).  I usually look for somewhere to wild and if I cant find anything suitable just go on a CL for perhaps a fiver or max tenner for the night and its the next best thing to wilding.  Avoid the club "proper" campsites at all costs though unless you like regimentation!


----------



## tissy (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi and welcome
we are just like you very apprehensive but we would not want  to stay on an industrial estate or noisey road/carpark. We love to wild but if it s not right we dont bother.CL are good alternative. remember you have to sleep well and feel safe,have a beer and enjoy where you are.

This is a great site with loads of information and help people share.
enjoy
ps we have space if your this way


----------



## vwalan (Jul 22, 2010)

you may be amazed at industrial estates at weekends they can be very quiet and some have good areas to park. specially abroad . its not the first choive but after a drive or busy city. some good ones near toulose in france. on the way south. good truck stops as well abroad cheap restaurants as well all on site.


----------



## brettandsandra (Jul 22, 2010)

Will look into CL's they sound like a good fall back if we can't find anywhere suitable. I don't know why we feel nervous about "wild camping". I can't ever remember feeling worried when we camped in tents and that was just a bit of canvas between us and the knife weilding maniacs We keep telling ourselves that our van is metal, we have a big, black scary dog and I'm the best part of 16 stone!!! We know it's totally illogical, it must be the isolation.


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 23, 2010)

hey guys, I am also new here, seems to be a very good forum here...


----------

